# Cho thuê xe nâng hàng giá rẻ - IFC Việt Nam



## bame12 (20/9/19)

Dịch vụ thuê xe nâng hàng được các doanh nghiệp rất ưa chuộng vì tính linh hoạt và sự tiện lợi của nó, đảm bảo các hoạt động trong kho của bạn diễn ra đều đặn với mức chi phí hợp lí nhất
Đối với các doanh nghiệp vừa và nhỏ thì việc đầu tư một chiếc xe hoàn toàn mới là khó khăn bởi vốn ban đầu chưa có nhiều, vậy nên mô hình thuê xe nâng hàng của chúng tôi chắc chắn sẽ rất phù hợp với họ.

*Ưu nhược điểm khi thuê xe nâng hàng
Ưu điểm*
Chi phí thuê xe tiết kiệm hơn rất nhiều so với việc bạn bỏ tiền ra mua một chiếc xe hoàn toàn mới
Chi phí thuê xe cố định và được khấu trừ thuế nếu như bạn yêu cầu xuất hoá đơn VAT
Với xe nâng hàng mới, bạn hoàn toàn được sử dụng các công nghệ mới nhất của chiếc xe đó. Rất tuyệt vời phải không nào!
Không tốn các chi phí bảo trì, sửa chữa khi xe gặp sự cố hư hỏng

*Nhược điểm*
Bạn có thể sử dụng xe nâng nhưng nó không thuộc vào tài sản của chính bạn
Bạn phải tốn chi phí vận chuyển tới khu vực của bạn nếu bạn thuê trong thời gian ngắn, với mức thuê từ 6-12 tháng sẽ được miễn chi phí này

*Cho thuê xe nâng hàng đã qua sử dụng
Công ty chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe nâng đã qua sử dụng:*

Tải trọng
1 tấn, 1.5 tấn, 2 tấn, 2.5 tấn, 3 tấn, 5 tấn
Chiều cao nâng cao
3000mm đến 7000mm
Nhiên liệu đa dạng
Xe nâng điện, gas, dầu
Hình thức đa dạng
Ngồi lái, đứng lái, 3 bánh, 4 bánh

*Cho thuê xe nâng hàng mới 100%*
Bên cạnh dịch vụ cho thuê xe nâng hàng cũ, hiện nay công ty chúng tôi đã cung cấp thêm dịch vụ cho thuê xe nâng mới Mitsubishi và CAT nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu thuê xe của các bạn. Đối với xe nâng hàng mới có yêu cầu thời gian từ 12 tháng trở lên.

*Những lưu ý khi thuê xe nâng hàng*
● Xác định tải trọng nâng nặng nhất
● Xác điinh chiều cao nâng nặng nhất
● Xác định trung tâm tải của bạn
● Xác định mặt phẳng làm việc thích hợp
● Xác định rõ môi trường làm việc
● Thiết lập ngân sách hàng tháng thuê xe nâng
● Tính thời gian thuê và các chi phí liên quan
● Chọn công ty cho thuê xe nâng uy tín
● Kiểm tra xe hàng khi khảo sát
● Đọc kỹ hợp đồng trước khi ký kết

*Vì sao bạn nên thuê xe nâng của chúng tôi*
Chất lượng dịch vụ nói lên tất cả, chúng tôi không chỉ mang đến cho bạn những sản phẩm chất lượng mà còn đem đến cho quý khách dịch vụ tốt nhất.
Sự hài lòng của quý khách được đặt lên hàng đầu và chúng tôi sẽ làm mọi cách để đáp ứng yêu cầu của khách hàng.
Chúng tôi luôn cố gắng để các hoạt động được diễn ra tốt nhất và an toàn nhất.
Sản phẩm đa dạng với trọng tải từ 1 – 7 tấn, chiều cao từ 300mm
Chính sách ưu đãi vô cùng hấp dẫn

*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ KỸ THUẬT IFC VIỆT NAM
Địa chỉ:* Số 68A, ngõ 197 Phố Định Công, Phường Định Công, Quận Hoàng Mai, Thành Phố Hà Nội, Việt Nam.
Văn phòng giao dịch: Số 6, Ngõ 78, Ngọc Thuỵ, Long Biên, Thành Phố Hà Nội
*Email:* sale@xnangifc.vn
*Hotline: *0906.148.818 – 0984.636.362
*Office:* 0246.660.828 – 0246.660.829
*Website:* xenangifc.vn


----------

